# Ojala



## panjabigator

Com es diu "ojala" en catala?  Existe o es usse una paraula relacionada amb "espero?"

Espero en teus respostas(??)!


----------



## Henrik Larsson

"Tant de bo"


----------



## panjabigator

Ho pots ussar en una oracio?


----------



## crises

Henrik Larsson said:


> "Tan debò"



Vigila, que el sintagma és *tant de bo*.

Per exemple: "*Tant de bo* els laboristes se n'adonin dels seus errors polítics".


----------



## Henrik Larsson

crises said:


> Vigila, que el sintagma és *tant de bo*.
> 
> Per exemple: "*Tant de bo* els laboristes se n'adonin dels seus errors polítics".



Cert, quina cagada  

Tant de bo no torni a equivocarme més


----------



## jonny1047

no es pot dir "ojala" en català també? Vaig passar l'any passat a Lleida y lo vaig sentir molt!


----------



## Cecilio

jonny1047 said:


> no es pot dir "ojalá" en català també? Vaig passar l'any passat a Lleida i ho vaig sentir molt!



En la llengua col·loquial es diu molt "ojalá", i jo mateix l'utilitze, però es considera un castellanisme que s'ha d'evitar. Hi ha molts parlants de català que ni tan sols coneixen l'expressió "tant de bo".


----------



## susanb

jonny1047 said:


> no es pot dir "ojala" en català també? Vaig passar l'any passat a Lleida y lo vaig sentir molt!


 
No, no és correcte, bo i que s'utilitza molt per influència del castellà.


----------



## panjabigator

Como se pronuncia esa "ojala?"  Segun las reglas de castellano o de catalan?


----------



## Cecilio

panjabigator said:


> Como se pronuncia esa "ojala?"  Segun las reglas de castellano o de catalan?



Com en castellà. És un castellanisme gramatical i fonològic.


----------



## RIU

panjabigator said:


> Com es diu "ojala" en catala? Existe o es usse una paraula relacionada amb "espero?"
> 
> Espero en teus respostas(??)!


 
També es fa servir _*Si Deu vol.*_ encara que normalment has de canviar la frase a afirmativa.

Tant de bo demá plogui.
Demà plourà si Deu vol.


----------



## Cecilio

RIU said:


> També es fa servir _*Si Deu vol.*_ encara que normalment has de canviar la frase a afirmativa.
> 
> Tant de bo demá plogui.
> Demà plourà si Deu vol.



Jo he sentit dir a València, a nivell col·loquial, loa següent expressió:

"Sisquera que ploga".

Ara bé, no tinc ni idea d'on ve aquest "sisquera", ni com s'hauria d'escriure. ¿Algú en sap alguna cosa?


----------



## panjabigator

Talvez deberia ser otro hilo para esta ultima pregunta...


----------



## Cecilio

panjabigator said:


> Talvez deberia ser otro hilo para esta ultima pregunta...



No necessàriament. Estem parlant d'expressions que equivaldrien a la paraula espanyola "ojalá".


----------



## Samaruc

Cecilio said:


> Jo he sentit dir a València, a nivell col·loquial, loa següent expressió:
> 
> "Sisquera que ploga".
> 
> Ara bé, no tinc ni idea d'on ve aquest "sisquera", ni com s'hauria d'escriure. ¿Algú en sap alguna cosa?



La veritat és que no he sentit en ma vida això de "sisquera"...

Ho he buscat al DCVB i sí que recull aquesta expressió, encara que amb el sentit de "(ni) tan sols":

_SISQUERA adv. (castellanisme inadmissible) usat vulgarment amb els significats del cast. siquiera.
Per no aturar-se sisquera, Aguiló Poes. 53. Ni sisquera va tenir temps, Querol Her. Cab. 350._​
Tampoc no fa menció que es tracte d'un ús particular de València.

En fi, no sé, a veure si algú altre en trau l'aigua més clara que jo...

--------

Per altra banda, potser com a sinònim de "tant de bo" podríem també fer servir expressions de l'estil de "vulga/vulgui Déu (que)", però em sembla que el matís no és exactament el mateix que el de "tant de bo".

Salut!


----------



## Cecilio

He fet una ràpida incursió per Google i m'he trobat un parell de joies sobre la palabra "sisquera". Hi ha dues pàgines web de poblacions de les Terres de l'Ebre, Alcanar i Els Muntells (poblet del Delta que per cert conec molt bé) on es recull aquesta paraula com a pròpia de la seua parla, amb el significat de "ojalá". Ja se sap que entre els parlars de les Terres de l'Ebre i el valencià hi ha moltes similituds, i aquesta pot ser una més.


----------



## crises

_Sisquera_ és tan castellanisme com _ojalá_. Segons l'Alcover-Moll: 



> (castellanisme inadmissible) usat vulgarment amb els significats del cast. _siquiera._



Jo sóc mig ebrenc i encara que si he sentit la paraula a gent gran del Montsià, no està gaire viva entre el jovent.


----------



## Cecilio

crises said:


> _Sisquera_ és tan castellanisme com _ojalá_. Segons l'Alcover-Moll:
> Jo sóc mig ebrenc i encara que si he sentit la paraula a gent gran del Montsià, no està gaire viva entre el jovent.



A València passa el amteix, és una paraula que sembla tendir a desaparéixer. Ara bé, no està clar que "sisquera" siga "tan castellanisme com _ojalá_". Almenys la forma de la paraula ha sofert una certa evolució.


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Ojalá = Inshallah = Si Déu vol.

Àrab total!


----------



## panjabigator

Hi ha hagut alguna vegada que hagueu utilitzat "tant de bo" però que no us hagin entès?


----------



## betulina

panjabigator said:


> Hi ha hagut alguna vegada que (vosaltres) hagueu utilitzat "tant de bo" però que no us hagin entès?



A mi no m'ha passat mai. Si dic "tant de bo" tothom m'entén.


----------



## megane_wang

> Originally Posted by *panjabigator.*
> Hi ha hagut alguna vegada que (vosaltres) hagueu utilitzat "tant de bo" però que no us hagin entès?


 
A mí tampoc. *Tant de bo* és d'ús corrent


----------



## ampurdan

Hola Panja!

Jo reformularia la teva pregunta de la següent manera: "Alguna vegada us ha passat que utilitzéssiu "tant de bo" i no us hagin entès?".

A mi no m'ha passat mai, tot i que un a vegades es pensa que l'entenen i resulta que no és així...

EDIT- Ui! No havia vist les respostes de la betulina i de megane wang. Bé, ha quedat prou clar.


----------



## RIU

panjabigator said:


> Hi ha hagut alguna vegada que hagueu utilitzat "tant de bo" però que no us hagin entès?



Mai


----------



## betulina

ampurdan said:


> Jo reformularia la teva pregunta de la següent manera: "Alguna vegada us ha passat que utilitzéssiu "tant de bo" i no us hagin entès?".



M'agrada més la teva reformulació, Ampurdan!


----------



## Mei

panjabigator said:


> Hi ha hagut alguna vegada que hagueu utilitzat "tant de bo" però que no us hagin entès?



Si m'ha passat no ho recordo, em sembla que mai! 

Mei


----------



## Riberenc

Sisquera ha sigut una paraula molt usada a la Ribera Alta i a la Ribera Baixa del Xúquer, al País Valencià, amb el significat de "ojalá". A dia de hui és una paraula d'eixes que poc a poc van quedant a l'oblit, substituides per paraules castellanes, com és este cas, o per altres més generals, com passa per exemple amb la paraula adés, substituida per abans, que té un significat més ample (abans es gastava per a parlar de fets que havien tingut lloc feia molt de temps, mentre que el significat d'adés era per a fets que havien acabat de passar).


----------



## marrako

Hola,
per Lleida també s'utilitza (o s'utilitzava) el sisquere, però més aviat amb el sentit d'"almenys" o "pel cap baix". per exemple: Sisquere hi havia mil persones


----------

